# Ouch dog gets some acupuncture



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

My brother inlaws brother inlaw is a vet if that made sense and he just sent me this picture. OUCH!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That one must have tried to bite more than 3 times. I have had them go for it once and were smart enough to back off after one.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that's gotta hurt! Poor dog. I hope they put him to sleep before pulling all those out!


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch!!! That happened to my brittney luckily it only got his chest and feet not his face.


----------

